# New lure to keep your eyes on!



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I recently purchased a new spinner bait called the Death Shimmer II...due to work issues I have not been able to get out lately and try it, so I gave it to a "Bass Crazy" buddy of mine to try out. He fishes alot of local ponds and gravel pits nightly so I figured we'd see how it does in those ecosystems. My buddy just Raves about this lure...he said the Bass just "Pound" this thing and he is buying some soon. He wanted to keep it but I told him I wanted to try it this weekend at CJ and give some more feedback....so. if you're in the market for a new spinnerbait, keep your eyes on this one!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Where is it available? How much?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

thats cool ..but you know..local ponds and gravel pits arent the same as a big lake ..we get bass on the banjo minnow in them ..







how do you retune it ????


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Where is it available? How much?
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Online! They have a website but are not a sponsor here...so I don't want to get anyone in trouble!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> thats cool ..but you know..local ponds and gravel pits arent the same as a big lake ..we get bass on the banjo minnow in them ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! My buddy is a dedicated Bass Man and fishes all over the Country for Bass, he's understands the differences of fishing in an "aquarium"  and a Big Lake, so he must have really been impressed! Hopefully I get to try it at CJ this weekend!

Thankfully it never needs retuned, the bends are the magic...plus you could never remember which bend went where!LOL


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Eh, I googled it and it's not for me. Interesting concept, but no thanks.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Eh, I googled it and it's not for me. Interesting concept, but no thanks.


Hey no problems....There is so much stuff out there...I just try to give an opinion on stuff I try and maybe everyone else will do the same. That way it helps you to weed out the stuff that doesn't work so you can try the lures that do work...I enjoying trying new lures and after my Friends' experience, I'm excited to give the Death Shimmer II a try! Then I'll let you know what I think! Good Fishing! Brent


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Homemade spinnerbaits here all the way!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

melo123 said:


> Homemade spinnerbaits here all the way!


Do you have any pics? I think that is cool...to make your own stuff!
Someday after I retire, I want to be able to try and make some of my own lures over the winter....I've just become spoiled by the quality of Lucky Craft, Keitech, and the "High End" Japanese stuff. I don't think I could ever be satisfied with "my own" production quality!LOL


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I bought 3 of these at the outdoorsman show this year. I have caught a few on them but do not fish spinners much... Pretty decent bait


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

qpan13 said:


> I bought 3 of these at the outdoorsman show this year. I have caught a few on them but do not fish spinners much... Pretty decent bait


Thanks for the info...I wait each year to fish for Bass after they're off the beds (just my own PP!), so I'm really excited to try this bait this weekend!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Interesting lure. Not sure about design intentions but I'd put a "left tie in point" and a "right tie in point" down further closer to the actual tie in point. That way you (might be able to) run it parallel to something/shore/under docks longer by tyeing to the appropriate tie in point. (Kinda like people bend the lip on AC shiners to run em under docks longer). The lowest bend looks like you might be able to tie in and get it to run as mentioned. Other than that, looks like its designed to snag fisherman. Probably costs $10+ LOL.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Intimidator said:


> Do you have any pics? I think that is cool...to make your own stuff!
> Someday after I retire, I want to be able to try and make some of my own lures over the winter....I've just become spoiled by the quality of Lucky Craft, Keitech, and the "High End" Japanese stuff. I don't think I could ever be satisfied with "my own" production quality!LOL


Once you start making your own lures, LC, Megabass, Jackall, and all those other "$15-$30 must have shipped from Japan" lures quickly start collecting dust.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Interesting lure. Not sure about design intentions but I'd put a "left tie in point" and a "right tie in point" down further closer to the actual tie in point. That way you (might be able to) run it parallel to something/shore/under docks longer by tyeing to the appropriate tie in point. (Kinda like people bend the lip on AC shiners to run em under docks longer). The lowest bend looks like you might be able to tie in and get it to run as mentioned. Other than that, looks like its designed to snag fisherman. Probably costs $10+ LOL.


Around 7 bucks!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Once you start making your own lures, LC, Megabass, Jackall, and all those other "$15-$30 must have shipped from Japan" lures quickly start collecting dust.


Listen, there is a very good reason why I buy the "High-End" stuff....I do not have an artistic or fabricating bone in my body!LOL I'm the ultimate consumer for people like you that have talents making stuff!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The website shows $8.49.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i dont see the advantages of the crazy bends in the shaft...but i would give it try. i use alot of spinnerbaits :B


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I tried it today at CJ.....I really like this spinnerbait.....it has a tight wobble that you can feel, like a lipless crank...but it loads up and vibrates as the spinner is flashing. My first 7 casts resulted in 3 "BIG" Crappies and 0 Bass....then I started taking chances in deep water and got it stuck and lost it. Man, I was upset...I had great hopes for the rest of the day! I'll be buying some soon!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> The website shows $8.49.


Thought the same thing. I'd try it, but not for $8.50. Spinner baits make enough vibration in the water for my taste. To each his own, and I don't fault Intimidator for liking the lure, it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The lure looks pretty strange. More likely to catch fisherman than fish. I'd rather invest in proven fish catchers. Hope you do well with it, Intimidator! --Tim............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> The lure looks pretty strange. More likely to catch fisherman than fish. I'd rather invest in proven fish catchers. Hope you do well with it, Intimidator! --Tim............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 46354


Let us know what you think about it!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jcustunner24 said:


> Thought the same thing. I'd try it, but not for $8.50. Spinner baits make enough vibration in the water for my taste. To each his own, and I don't fault Intimidator for liking the lure, it's just not my cup of tea.


We'll see!


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

ill put up some pics intimidator. I only use home made lures anymore and ive won a few hundred bucks on em this year in tourneys! its a lot more pleasurable to catch a bass on something you made rather then a 20 dollar lure. I get lucky craft bodies for 1.50 each and airbrush paint them and they look just as good if not better.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

melo123 said:


> ill put up some pics intimidator. I only use home made lures anymore and ive won a few hundred bucks on em this year in tourneys! its a lot more pleasurable to catch a bass on something you made rather then a 20 dollar lure. I get lucky craft bodies for 1.50 each and airbrush paint them and they look just as good if not better.


I'd enjoy seeing your lures, I think that is cool!


----------

